# Mini maiden mare foaling signs.



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

A mare could act with colic like symptoms when they are in early stages of labor. They can also get antsy and upset if baby is in a bad position and are trying to get the kid to move to something more comfortable. Do you have any pictures? Keep us posted


----------



## mindyjeanette (Mar 8, 2012)

*foaling*

Ok. Thanks! Yes, I have a few pics that I will try to post .. How long does the incomfortable part last? This is so scary! I'm back and forth from barn.. I will try to check back soon to see if I have a reply... Thanks again


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

As long as baby is irritating mom. Kind of how it goes. Babies move into bad positions that just don't feel good to mom. Nothing you can do but wait as all sanity flies out the door. She may keep doing this for longer than anyone can keep sane 

Mares and foals have their own idea of when they are ready and all us humans can do is wait. Best thing to help mom is to give her peace and quiet, otherwise she is likely to hold off labor. Let her relax and feel at ease. Checking too frequently can stress her out, so every few hours at the most. This is where foaling cameras come in very handy so you are less likely to miss the big event 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mindyjeanette (Mar 8, 2012)

*My mare Molly died*

THis is so hard to type, im so upset that I cant breathe. My mare died. Idk what happened or why. She was pacing, not drinking nor eating. Her temp was 104. I called vet to come out but he said to just watch her that it was prob baby causing stress. My vet was coming back today to run IV's if needed. This was my first little horse that I have ever owned in my life! I have never went through anything so horrific. It's like loosing a family member.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh no! I am so sorry. Have you called the vet to find out what may have gone wrong? I am sending prayers your way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh Mindy I am so very sorry to hear that! Many hugs to you and i hope that maybe your vet can give you answers. It is so hard when a mare is in foal, but especially so with the little guys...


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Was she actually foaling when she died? Minis are notorious for having foaling issues. Were you there when she died?

Lizzie


----------



## mindyjeanette (Mar 8, 2012)

The baby was turned wrong and the cord was twisted. I was gone 20min at the most! Then came back and she died Im so devasted, this is like loosing a family member. She was my best friend. I never dreamed id loose her! The baby looked like her


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry. With Minis, it is an absolute must, to have them on camera or to have family members take turns in staying with them 24/7, if they are looking like foaling. Actually, we do this with all mares about to foal, Minis or not. 

Even very experienced Mini breeders, lose foals occasionally, so you must not feel it is all your fault. Minis are just notoriously difficult to foal.

Was she particularly small? 

Lizzie


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I am so sorry. May she and her foal be running side by side in the lush meadows above. So many things happen that are out of our control. You did everything you could.


----------



## mindyjeanette (Mar 8, 2012)

*Molly died*

Thank you.


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry!  If it was me looking at that mare I would have thought she was just in the days before birth. Mares are always uncomfortable and antsy around that time. I'm sure many of us would have missed it.


----------



## Horselover1215 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry!! My prayers are with you. There's just some things that our out of our reach. Let us know what the vets verdict is.


----------



## mindyjeanette (Mar 8, 2012)

She was overweight and the vet I had didnt seem to experienced with mini's. Last week she ran fever and started laying down and getting up, biting stomach, and pawing. The vet came out and gave her pain shot and ran a tube in her nose to her stomach for dehydration. She was given bute and batamine. After vet left she ran to the back of her stall and wanted to stay there, she pawed and pawed. I never could get her to drink or eat hardly. She did have a craving for her mineral salt. I tried walking her and she seemed to be doing ok but not her best. She only nibbled on hay and drank very little. I called vet daily. Yesterday, her temp went to 104.8 , she kept standing by wall pawing and and a few hours later she would just fall down and get up. She also had diarreah. I called vet twice and told him He said its just baby making her uncomfortable and to give her batamine. He stated he would come out next day if needed and hydrate her again.. All the rest of day I sat with my little horse, she laid her head in my lap and was breathing heavily.I knew something was wrong, She hadnt touched water at all or even gatorade. Again she did crave her mineral salt. I called another vet and they said it would be 2 days before they could come out. I sat with molly all night. It was about 5am and i decided to go to restroom. When i returned she was dead, I was gone 20 min at most. The vet never came back out , he just said he was sorry that she died. I hate i lost the baby and Molly, I never dreamed this would happen.


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

I am so sorry!!! My mini mare is going to foal any day and I am scared but excited, but I couldn't imagine ever losing by baby!! My prayers are with you!!


----------

